
Ask HN: How to start a crowd funding campaign in 2018? - pouta
I&#x27;m thinking of starting a crowd funding campaign but platforms like Kickstarter don&#x27;t work in my country. Can platforms like ethereum&#x2F;counterparty&#x2F;stellar be a solution for it?
======
CryptoPunk
Ethereum has been used to raise huge amounts of money, but almost solely for
pre-orders of tokens of distributed protocols, which will potentially provide
holders with utility. I don't know how successful a donation-based
crowdfunding campaign, that doesn't provide contributors with anything of
value in exchange, would be.

